# Jackson USA or Jackson Japan?



## drgordonfreeman (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I am interested in purchasing either a Jackson SL2HT or a Jackson DK2T. From reading the specification lists, they seem like identical guitars. I think the SL1HT has mother of pearl in-lays, a neck-through body design, and it's "made in the USA". Those are the only differences, though, I think. 

Given the same specifications, is being made in the USA really worth the extra $1,200 or so for the SL2HT, or is the Japanese made DK2T just as good?

Can anyone enlighten me if there are any real quality differences here?

Thanks!!!


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2010)

Well, actually, they're very different guitars: The SL1HT is a neckthru HSS guitar, while the DK2T is a bolt-on 2H guitar. You mention that, but it bears repeating, as they will sound considerably different.

The DK2T is a quality guitar, one of the better ones at it's price point. The SL1HTs are, in general, excellent guitars. Jackson had some quality problems when Fender first took over, and they still haven't got back to '88-'91 standards, but they're equal to anything at their price point, from what I've seen recently. That said, the bolt-on Japanese guitars seem to be much more consistent, i.e. less chance of getting "dead wood" syndrome, than the Japanese neckthrus. I haven't played a dead USA Soloist made in the last ten years. Other shapes, yes, but not Soloists.


----------



## potatohead (May 24, 2010)

I have a neck through Japanese Soloist, and it is great. I am looking to buy a DK2M soon as well to compliment it. I think the USA's are great if you are an accomplished player but I have no issues at all with my Japanese one.


----------



## groph (May 24, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Well, actually, they're very different guitars: The SL1HT is a neckthru HSS guitar, while the DK2T is a bolt-on 2H guitar. You mention that, but it bears repeating, as they will sound considerably different.
> 
> The DK2T is a quality guitar, one of the better ones at it's price point. The SL1HTs are, in general, excellent guitars. Jackson had some quality problems when Fender first took over, and they still haven't got back to '88-'91 standards, but they're equal to anything at their price point, from what I've seen recently. That said, the bolt-on Japanese guitars seem to be much more consistent, i.e. less chance of getting "dead wood" syndrome, than the Japanese neckthrus. I haven't played a dead USA Soloist made in the last ten years. Other shapes, yes, but not Soloists.


 
Could you enlighten us on this "dead wood syndrome"?

I have a DKMGT which would be in a lower line than the DK2T but at least it's Japanese made. It's by no means a high-end guitar; it's more of a midrange-priced one, but there are no flaws on mine whatsoever and it plays amazingly, at least for what I use it for. I've never tried "real" USA Jacksons but apparently even God would turn tricks for one.

What about the Jackson Stars line? Aren't those kind of the middle of the road between "mainstream" Japanese made Jacksons and top of the line USA production models?


----------



## yellowv (May 24, 2010)

Keep your eye out for the old early 90's Japanese Pros. They are the best guitars Jackson ever built IMO and are the predecessor to what Caparison is now. Even the middle of the road standards in the Professional line are fantastic guitars and they can be had for like $300 in great shape. The Pros can occassionally be found for $600-$700 in great shape and are evrything the USA line is now or better for a fraction of the price.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 25, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Well, actually, they're very different guitars: The SL1HT is a neckthru HSS guitar, while the DK2T is a bolt-on 2H guitar. You mention that, but it bears repeating, as they will sound considerably different.
> 
> The DK2T is a quality guitar, one of the better ones at it's price point. The SL1HTs are, in general, excellent guitars. Jackson had some quality problems when Fender first took over, and they still haven't got back to '88-'91 standards, but they're equal to anything at their price point, from what I've seen recently. That said, the bolt-on Japanese guitars seem to be much more consistent, i.e. less chance of getting "dead wood" syndrome, than the Japanese neckthrus. I haven't played a dead USA Soloist made in the last ten years. Other shapes, yes, but not Soloists.




Wow, this is all very interesting.

So the USA made SL2HT is a great guitar and probably will not exhibit the "dead wood" syndrome of other Jacksons; however, the Japanese DK2T is also a great guitar and guaranteed to sound great, assuming you like the sound of a bolt-on neck guitar. Quality isn't really an issue with either guitar, it sounds like.

Therefore, let me pose this question to you guys.

You have $2,000 burning a whole in your pocket. Do you spend the full $2,000 on the SL2HT, or do you spend $800 on a DK2T and save/put to better use the rest?


By the way, I appreciate everyone's replies here. You've all been very insightful!


----------



## potatohead (May 25, 2010)

First off, I wouldn't buy a guitar that expensive without a Floyd, but that's just me. 

Second, I would personally buy a MIJ guitar. If you prefer a neck through I would probably buy a new SLAT3, and if you prefer a bolt on I would spend $400 on a very nice used DK2M/DK2/DKMGT etc, one with real Duncans, and put a real Floyd in it, and take my remainder and put it into an amp. I would only consider spending $2000 on a guitar only if you genuinely feel it will inspire you to play more/better (which is usually mental) and you have a good amp already.

Another very viable option you should look into is Carvin. You can get a killer, killer USA neck through instrument for anywhere from $1000 - $1400 depending on options, and again put the rest toward an amp, or the mortgage, or whatever. Heck, buy a Carvin _and_ a used DK2.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 25, 2010)

potatohead said:


> First off, I wouldn't buy a guitar that expensive without a Floyd, but that's just me.
> 
> Second, I would personally buy a MIJ guitar. If you prefer a neck through I would probably buy a new SLAT3, and if you prefer a bolt on I would spend $400 on a very nice used DK2M/DK2/DKMGT etc, one with real Duncans, and put a real Floyd in it, and take my remainder and put it into an amp. I would only consider spending $2000 on a guitar only if you genuinely feel it will inspire you to play more/better (which is usually mental) and you have a good amp already.
> 
> Another very viable option you should look into is Carvin. You can get a killer, killer USA neck through instrument for anywhere from $1000 - $1400 depending on options, and again put the rest toward an amp, or the mortgage, or whatever. Heck, buy a Carvin _and_ a used DK2.




Well, actually, I've always played bolt-on as I prefer them to anything else. However, a long time has passed since I've played anything else. Roughly 15 years ago when I started playing, I went through and played every guitar I could find. I enjoyed the bolt-on's the most, and I haven't looked back since. I seem to buck the trend on my tastes, but oh well. 

The SL2HT does not seem $1,200 better than the DK2T, nor will it inspire me more than the DK2T. If the build quality is really $1,200 better, since it's made in the USA versus Japan, then I will spring for it, but I'm not convinced that this is the case. I'm basically looking to see if someone can make one hell of a convincing case that the USA made Jackson really is that much more superior to anything Japanese made.

Also, I cannot stand the Floyd system. I definitely prefer string-through!

I did not realize Carvin was an option. I will definitely take a look at them, as well!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 25, 2010)

i have a usa jackson soloist custom and had a dinky - like you are talking about. the soloist it 10x better. it was such a difference that i ended up selling the dinky to get other guitars. most times you get what you pay for.

on the other hand i had a rhodes usa rr1 and have a mij dave mustaine king v. both are great but i sold the rr1 and kept the king v cause it is my favorite guitar to play - go figure. i guess sometimes you get lucky. its kinda like eating at your favorite resturant the food is always good but sometimes the cook is better some nights then others


----------



## eaeolian (May 25, 2010)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Therefore, let me pose this question to you guys.
> 
> You have $2,000 burning a whole in your pocket. Do you spend the full $2,000 on the SL2HT, or do you spend $800 on a DK2T and save/put to better use the rest?



The SL2HT will be a better guitar - I have no doubt of that. It depends on your needs, though - if you need to upgrade your amp, FX, etc., then you may be better off with the DK2T, freeing your cash for other things.

If your rig is already set, and you really want a pro-level instrument, the Soloist is the better choice.

Only you can make that decision, though. For the record, I have a 7 string USA Soloist (2002) and a 6 string USA Dinky (1988), and I've only found a few of the Japanese made guitars that have the same quality, and those were usually the early '90s Pro series guitars. However, I have yet to play a bad DK2 - the restaurant analogy above is actually perfect.


----------



## troyguitar (May 25, 2010)

IMO Today's MIJ Jacksons are 100% on par with the 1990 Pro series guitars. I've had 3 of the old ones and 4-5 of the new ones and would be willing to bet that no one would be able to tell the difference between equivalent models in a blind test.

Save your money and get the DK2T for now. If you don't love it, return it for a USA model.


----------



## mikernaut (May 25, 2010)

I would go with a USA Jackson if money isn't a issue ,they are much better in all aspects as far as my experiences. I just cant go back to playing imports after owning a USA. The USA necks will be the biggest jump in quality when comparing the guitars. You can feel how much more love and quality materials went into it.

I owned a DK and it was heavy and decent but didn't sing like my Soloist. 

A few models that come close I would say are a SLSMG and the old Charvel 750xl's

Also you can find used USA's for around $900-1200 on Ebay which is also very nice when comparing against the imports.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 25, 2010)

Well, I very much prefer USA made products, especially musical instruments, over foreign made ones. Now, if we're talking cars, I would have no problem owning a BMW or Lexus (assuming I've won the lottery!). Like I said, though, when it comes to musical instruments, I really prefer to buy American, especially as it helps to support people here.

I've only ever played bolt-on, partly because that's all I have afforded in the past and partly because that's what sounded the best to me back when I auditioned different neck types. Now that I have saved some money to spend on a guitar, I'd like to branch out a little bit and buy a guitar that's really stellar.

While it seems the MIJ Jacksons are great quality, based on the posts here, it seems that USA made Jacksons are still tops. If that's the case, and given that buying American will support workers here, then I am 99% convinced that spending the money on an American made Jackson is the way to go for me.

If anyone else has any opinions, then please continue to contribute. 

Thank you very much to everyone for all of your really great, helpful, and insightful comments. You guys have REALLY helped me out here!!


----------



## Vletrmx (May 25, 2010)

Purely from a logical standpoint, go for the "better" guitar out of the two (especially if you know you'll like it) since it will be a better long-term investment.


----------



## potatohead (May 25, 2010)

So much of this is emotional, if you feel you'll look back in three months with that MIJ guitar in your hands and say "I should have bought the USA", then you should buy the USA, period. Myself personally at this point, I'd rather have three MIJ's as opposed to one USA, mainly for different tunings, but not everyone feels that way and perhaps my opinion will change down the road. 

I still think you should look into Carvin though. Unless you can find the USA you want on the shelf somewhere, you're looking at a pretty big wait time for one if I am not mistaken (6 - 8 months or something?). Carvin will be ready in 6 - 8 weeks, are about the same quality level and you have a billion more options to choose from. Only issue really is you can't try them first, but they have a 10 day free trial also.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 25, 2010)

potatohead said:


> So much of this is emotional, if you feel you'll look back in three months with that MIJ guitar in your hands and say "I should have bought the USA", then you should buy the USA, period. Myself personally at this point, I'd rather have three MIJ's as opposed to one USA, mainly for different tunings, but not everyone feels that way and perhaps my opinion will change down the road.
> 
> I still think you should look into Carvin though. Unless you can find the USA you want on the shelf somewhere, you're looking at a pretty big wait time for one if I am not mistaken (6 - 8 months or something?). Carvin will be ready in 6 - 8 weeks, are about the same quality level and you have a billion more options to choose from. Only issue really is you can't try them first, but they have a 10 day free trial also.



Mostly definitely. I've been browsing the Carvin site, and so far, I'm impressed with what they have to offer for the price!


----------



## potatohead (May 25, 2010)

Carvin.com Guitars-in-Stock Archive Images

There's a couple thousand to keep you occupied for a while


----------



## mikernaut (May 26, 2010)

I personally would never buy a the DK2T over a SL1 or Sl2h. 

But then again my Jackson fix is pretty much in check and Rico Jr's are the new weapons of choice.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 26, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> I personally would never buy a the DK2T over a SL1 or Sl2h.



Yea, this is the way I have come to think, as well.


----------



## troyguitar (May 26, 2010)

If you have thousands of dollars to spend on guitars, sure. I'd rather gig with a DK2 since I can afford to have a similar backup and/or replace the thing when it gets stolen/broken.


----------



## Inazone (May 26, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> If you have thousands of dollars to spend on guitars, sure. I'd rather gig with a DK2 since I can afford to have a similar backup and/or replace the thing when it gets stolen/broken.



I bought a `90 Soloist Pro to gig with, and a `93 Dinky XL as a backup. Either of them stand up to the USA equivalents, and my recent DK2Ms are extremely similar to the Dinky XL in most regards. It's to the point now where the imports are no longer brought along as backups - they are usually my main gigging guitars. In fact, I used only Japanese Jacksons on any recording I've done in the past 5+ years.

So yeah, I'd definitely see a Japanese Jackson as being money well spent. The USAs I really want(ed) are either discontinued or out of my price range, and wouldn't give me any features that I don't already have covered.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 26, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> If you have thousands of dollars to spend on guitars, sure. I'd rather gig with a DK2 since I can afford to have a similar backup and/or replace the thing when it gets stolen/broken.



You know, this is a damn good argument. I hadn't really thought of it this way.




Inazone said:


> I bought a `90 Soloist Pro to gig with, and a `93 Dinky XL as a backup. Either of them stand up to the USA equivalents, and my recent DK2Ms are extremely similar to the Dinky XL in most regards. It's to the point now where the imports are no longer brought along as backups - they are usually my main gigging guitars. In fact, I used only Japanese Jacksons on any recording I've done in the past 5+ years.
> 
> So yeah, I'd definitely see a Japanese Jackson as being money well spent. The USAs I really want(ed) are either discontinued or out of my price range, and wouldn't give me any features that I don't already have covered.




Yea, this definitely reinforces what troyguitar said above.

Man, I probably should have never asked this question, because everyone has presented such a great arguments! I've never flip-flopped on a decision so much before in my life! Thee problem is, I like them both, and I can afford the more expensive one. Just because I can afford it, doesn't mean I should, though, and that's the problem.


----------



## Inazone (May 26, 2010)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Thee problem is, I like them both, and I can afford the more expensive one. Just because I can afford it, doesn't mean I should, though, and that's the problem.



Now that I've gone and talked up the imports, here's something to consider that applies to ALL guitars. A lot of people say that the early `90s Jackson imports were the best, or that "pre-Fender" USAs were the best, or . . . blah blah blah. Regardless of what year(s) might be better than others, one thing is undeniable, and that's that the supply of well-maintained used guitars is only going to get smaller, the best wood (generally speaking) is used up, and prices will increase as the supplies decrease. That's even true of new instruments, and you never know when something will get discontinued. Hell, I put off buying a Jackson USA SLS a couple years ago, and of course they got dropped. Same with the original Duncan-equipped DK1 a couple years before that.

In other words, you with your gut.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 26, 2010)

Inazone said:


> Now that I've gone and talked up the imports, here's something to consider that applies to ALL guitars. A lot of people say that the early `90s Jackson imports were the best, or that "pre-Fender" USAs were the best, or . . . blah blah blah. Regardless of what year(s) might be better than others, one thing is undeniable, and that's that the supply of well-maintained used guitars is only going to get smaller, the best wood (generally speaking) is used up, and prices will increase as the supplies decrease. That's even true of new instruments, and you never know when something will get discontinued. Hell, I put off buying a Jackson USA SLS a couple years ago, and of course they got dropped. Same with the original Duncan-equipped DK1 a couple years before that.
> 
> In other words, you with your gut.



Yea, my gut tells me go USA. I've never spent $2,000 on a guitar before, so I'm ridiculously skiddish about it. It's a lot of money for me. I'm really looking for any good excuse to still get what I want but save the cash. 

I probably just need to make up my mind and take the plunge.


----------



## potatohead (May 26, 2010)

Why don't you buy a Japanese one, from Guitar Center or something, somewhere that has a seven day return policy or something, and see if it meets your demands? If not, just send it back. To put this into perspective it's kind of like comparing an Audi R8 with a Lamborghini Gallardo. They're basically they same freaking thing, but one has some more bells and whistles, is put together by hand, had some more balls under the hood... You know. You're not going to go wrong either way. As I stated before I would much rather have three DK2M/DK2's over a single SL2H (although I do have a Japanese SL2H, but you know what I am saying) for the reasons listed above. 

I also personally do not buy into the fact USA made is better than something made elsewhere, if that other country is a world leader in technology and manufacturing such as Japan or Germany. China or Indonesia or something is a totally different animal, but that's another thread altogether. I suppose the argument is more that it is made (partly) by hand as opposed to on a production line, which is fair enough, but you can't argue a lot of the difference in price is because Joe is making a lot more in wages than the Japanese robot.


----------



## Inazone (May 27, 2010)

Potatohead is right about the GC return policy. Definitely something to keep in mind. Also consider what guitars the various dealers actually have in stock. You might be able to get a better price from a dealer who has had a particular guitar sitting around for a long time, or maybe a used one that they took in on trade. Music-Go-Round is another place to watch, and they have a pretty decent search tool on their website.

Aside from the return policy, I can't really find much reason to buy from GC though. If anything, check with Sweetwater or American Musical Supply due to their payment plans, or with some dealers that are more likely to offer some better prices. I've bought from Matt's Music (DK2M) and Piney Hills (COW7) and got flawless guitars that were set up and ready to play right out of the box. Drum City Guitar Land is another one to check, and they list used inventory online.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 27, 2010)

potatohead said:


> Why don't you buy a Japanese one, from Guitar Center or something, somewhere that has a seven day return policy or something, and see if it meets your demands? If not, just send it back. To put this into perspective it's kind of like comparing an Audi R8 with a Lamborghini Gallardo. They're basically they same freaking thing, but one has some more bells and whistles, is put together by hand, had some more balls under the hood... You know. You're not going to go wrong either way. As I stated before I would much rather have three DK2M/DK2's over a single SL2H (although I do have a Japanese SL2H, but you know what I am saying) for the reasons listed above.
> 
> I also personally do not buy into the fact USA made is better than something made elsewhere, if that other country is a world leader in technology and manufacturing such as Japan or Germany. China or Indonesia or something is a totally different animal, but that's another thread altogether. I suppose the argument is more that it is made (partly) by hand as opposed to on a production line, which is fair enough, but you can't argue a lot of the difference in price is because Joe is making a lot more in wages than the Japanese robot.



Yea, someone made mention of this further up in a reply.

I don't necessarily think Japanese made is of lesser quality than USA made. I like the idea of the guitar saying "made in the USA" on it, and the fact that it supports American workers to some extent.

The wait time on a Jackson SL2HT is six months, so that's also something I need to consider. I can order a DK2T offline and have it in the next few business days. If I don't like it, then I can just return it.

I know I'll enjoy either guitar, so I think I will follow this strategy: buy the DK2T first, and if I don't like it, then return it and order the SL2HT. That way, I will know for a fact which guitar is the best for me.


----------



## Demeyes (May 27, 2010)

I have an SL2H and a Japanese SL3. Basically they are both soloists but one from the US and the other Japan. They are both really nice guitars but the USA one sounds a little better and has better hardware. The neck on it is amazing, that guitar plays itself. I've happily gigged and recorded with the Sl3 though, it's a fine guitar too.
I think if you have the money and want to get something really great then you should get the soloist, sure it costs more but it is a nicer guitar. I got lucky with mine, I scored it for a good price used and I didn't have to wait too long for it.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 28, 2010)

Well, I have decided to purchase the DK2T.

First, it's readily available, so I don't have to wait six months for it.

Second, it's my first Jackson, and my first guitar comprised of these woods. It will take a while for me to become totally use to the way the guitar sounds and plays. I'd rather break myself in with a cheaper version than an expensive top-of-the-line version.

Third, if I really don't like the DK2T, then I can always return and purchase the SL2HT instead.

Fourth, it gives me something to look forward to, should I absolutely fall in love with Jackson guitars. Sort of like buying a Squire when you're 12 and later buying an American Standard when you're much older and a better player. Additionally, I can add the money I save this time to my future savings, and maybe one day have enough to purchase a Custom Shop version with some awesome graphic on it. Even so, I'm not a famous rock star playing in front of 20,000 people every night, so a $2,000+ guitar is probably overkill for me right now.

Fifth, I plan on modifying the guitar. I want to put Schaller locking tuners on it, as well as replace the pickups. I was thinking of dropping in a Bill Lawrence L-500XL in the bridge and a Bill Lawrence L-500C in the neck. Anyway, I'd really rather not use an expensive Jackson to experiment on. I'd rather cut my teeth on a cheaper Jackson, so that way I have my ducks in a row for when I am ready for the more expensive one.

Sixth, with the Memorial Day specials, I can purchase it 15% off it's normal price, so I save even more money.

If anything I have listed seems illogical, then please comment! Otherwise, I feel like I have a sound plan here?


EDIT: Suffice it to say, I never confidently answered for myself whether or not the American made Jackson was really worth $1,200+ more than a Japanese made Jackson. Nonetheless, it seems an actionable conclusion was reached, regardless. If anyone cares to comment on whether or not an American made really is that much better in quality, then I would still love to have this question resolutely answered. It seems the consensus is that it is.


----------



## Inazone (May 28, 2010)

You're doing the right thing, I think. Back in early 2002, I bought a USA KV2 without ever having played one. At the time, it was around $1500 new. It showed up, and was truly a thing of beauty, but I NEVER got comfortable with it and wasn't happy with the tone. I bought it based on the specs ("speed neck" with medium frets) and quickly found that I'd become accustomed to the rounder Dinky/Soloist neck profile and jumbo frets. I would've had to mod it, which once frets enter the equation, can be expensive, and hard to swallow on an expensive guitar. I traded it for an older Soloist that had "lesser" components (older Jackson trem, no-name pickups, no inlays) but was so much happier in the end. I still have that Soloist, and the guy I traded with got exactly what he wanted.

The moral of the story is that it's better to go with what you know, or at least can try out right away, before sinking a bunch of money into something that might not be what you're looking for. USA Soloists are common enough that you'll be able to find one later if you want to. But as far as workmanship, the Japanese Jacksons stand up to the USAs. They just lack some of the eye candy and don't necessarily use the same grade of wood. 

And just to be clear, the USAs are built in batches. Not an assembly line as most people think of it, but not all built by one person from start to finish, unless you get a Masterbuilt one . . . or whatever terminology they use since becoming part of Fender.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 28, 2010)

Inazone said:


> You're doing the right thing, I think. Back in early 2002, I bought a USA KV2 without ever having played one. At the time, it was around $1500 new. It showed up, and was truly a thing of beauty, but I NEVER got comfortable with it and wasn't happy with the tone. I bought it based on the specs ("speed neck" with medium frets) and quickly found that I'd become accustomed to the rounder Dinky/Soloist neck profile and jumbo frets. I would've had to mod it, which once frets enter the equation, can be expensive, and hard to swallow on an expensive guitar. I traded it for an older Soloist that had "lesser" components (older Jackson trem, no-name pickups, no inlays) but was so much happier in the end. I still have that Soloist, and the guy I traded with got exactly what he wanted.



Yep, this is exactly what I am afraid of. I spend $2,000 only to realize this isn't the guitar I thought it was. I'd rather start out with something "lesser" and work my up, assuming I really enjoy playing the guitar.

I really couldn't have reached this conclusion without everyone's help, though. Thanks so much to everyone. I'll let you guys know how it turns out!


----------



## Speedy (May 30, 2010)

It is all about taste. I have had a '02 Select Series Soloist, and I have an '89 Arch Top Soloist Custom. They are both awesome guitars, and I've tested a DK2, RR24, KV Pro '93, RR Pro '93, and on top of those a Korina KV2, and a Custom Shop RR1 and a CS Soloist from the 80's.

In sound.. I think prolly my AT is the meanest, and the best. The Korina KV was great too. After that the Select Series SL2H was I think the greatest. When it comes to sound, the Japanese ones didn't stand a chance. The RR24 was a peace of a dead wood, and the other japanese, really dull. US models sound more full, they are clearly made from better piece of wood.

Playability... Japanese Jacks are good for playability, and when it comes to a neck profile, it is all about taste. I think my At has the easiest neck ever. Period. KV Pro was very good as well, and I think the 90's Professionals wipe the floor with the new imports in every aspect.

Finishing was better by a mile in the US models. Yes.. there are some difficulties still with fretwork, but that is every where.. Except in the ESP Custom Shop 

I'd go with a second hand US Soloist, I could take a 90's Pro, but not over an US model. I wouldn't take a new import model, but it is just me. I am a really picky when it comes to guitars, and I'd prefer one good guitar than two average or mediocre guitars.


----------

